# hair over eyes that won't go in topknot!



## beccypaul (Oct 23, 2004)

help guys, dixie is 7 months old now and there is hair over her eyes (not eyelashes) just floppy hair that still isn't long enough to put in the topknot

i feel like chopping it all off! should i trim that hair directly over her eye or persevere, does it grow?!!!!

Bec & Dixie


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Dont trim it you will be sorry later.When the boys hair was growing ,the parts that wouldnt fit in the topknot,i used a small hairclip.The kind that bends in the middle.
That way it keeps it out of their eyes tilll it grew. And it just takes a second to redo any that come out during the day.They are for real hair and you can get them almost anywhere,there are many different sizes.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beccypaul_@Apr 9 2005, 10:48 AM
> *help guys, dixie is 7 months old now and there is hair over her eyes (not eyelashes) just floppy hair that still isn't long enough to put in the topknot
> 
> i feel like chopping it all off! should i trim that hair directly over her eye or persevere, does it grow?!!!!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Here's what I do with Catcher who has the same problem.

First I take the short hairs and put them in a little pony tail by themselves... it'll sort of be toward the front of his head. Then I take that pony tail plus longer hair farther back and put those together in yet another pony tail. That way the long end of the first pony tail connects in to the second one behind it and it all stays pretty neat. 

There are still a few small hairs that won't fit anywhere but it isn't too bad. When I get a chance, I'll take a photo of this arrangemnt!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beccypaul_@Apr 9 2005, 10:48 AM
> *help guys, dixie is 7 months old now and there is hair over her eyes (not eyelashes) just floppy hair that still isn't long enough to put in the topknot
> 
> i feel like chopping it all off! should i trim that hair directly over her eye or persevere, does it grow?!!!!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi 
How old is your puppy, It will take a while to grow.
Options: 
1) If you cut it now in a few months you will have the same problem again.
2)You can trim it tip of the hair sticking out , like just take of like 2 cm.. yourself this will promote the area to grow. That is a very mall amount you will not notice the difference. 
Then you can use some holding gel or hair spary untill the area grow in long enought to go in a bow.

I also have the same issue. Most of chelseys hair goes in a bow , but there is just one pice that is still not long enough I just put a little bit of #A system invisible holding gel. There is a picture of it below in the link.
It works great. 


Below is a wonderful resource that will show you how to do the top knots as well.
Get some of those rubber bands they really do work and you need the hair paper.
This will also hold the hair in place.

When I used to do chelsey top knots before she would take them out by the second day. Well this pictorial reall helped. I was missing one step. Now her bow stay in for the week , they don't fall out anymore. 

Every day top knot pictorial by JMM
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=2351


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Apr 9 2005, 11:00 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's what I do with Catcher who has the same problem.

First I take the short hairs and put them in a little pony tail by themselves... it'll sort of be toward the front of his head. Then I take that pony tail plus longer hair farther back and put those together in yet another pony tail. That way the long end of the first pony tail connects in to the second one behind it and it all stays pretty neat. 

There are still a few small hairs that won't fit anywhere but it isn't too bad. When I get a chance, I'll take a photo of this arrangemnt!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50828
[/B][/QUOTE]

Now that a cool idea


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I just do like K/C's mom and get tiny bands and do a smaller one in the front. You can also use a little gel or kolestral to help keeping the hair back as it grows.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Here's a photo of how the two bands look. Here are the instructions again: First, I take the short hairs and put them in a little pony tail by themselves... it'll sort of be toward the front of his head. Then I take that pony tail plus longer hair farther back and put those together in yet another pony tail. That way the long end of the first pony tail connects in to the second one behind it and it all stays pretty neat.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Apr 9 2005, 01:26 PM
> *Here's a photo of how the two bands look:
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]







Hey what a great idea feel pretty







should have figured that one out, daughter used to do her hair like that .. I just had Summers bangs trimmed alittle bit ,but now I could kick my self. I love when her hair is up


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

thats a cute pic of catcher, and such a smart idea


----------



## kimmie (Feb 23, 2005)

Thankyou Thankyou Thankyou for that tip Kallie/Catchers mum. I was disppearing if Keeko would ever look as if he had eyes. LOL. I just went and tried the two ponytail look and wahoo it looks sooooo much better. I used to put little clips in the short bits but he managed to get them out and it didnt hold it properly. But now........ Beautiful


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kimmie_@Apr 9 2005, 08:11 PM
> *Thankyou Thankyou Thankyou for that tip Kallie/Catchers mum. I was disppearing if Keeko would ever look as if he had eyes. LOL.  I just went and tried the two ponytail look and wahoo it looks sooooo much better. I used to put little clips in the short bits but he managed to get them out and it didnt hold it properly. But now........ Beautiful
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]







Yea!!! I'm so glad it worked for you!!!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

I put barretts in Sis's hair above her eyes, looks kinda silly, but it does keep that fly away hair out of her way!! She seems to have less of a problem with them, she HATES bows!!


----------



## kimmie (Feb 23, 2005)

Sisses Momma what are barrettes please???


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Catchers mum, I tried your trick last night as well and covered it with a bow. Good Idea


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Apr 12 2005, 10:05 AM
> *Catchers mum, I tried your  trick last night as well and covered it with a bow.  Good Idea
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

So glad it worked for you!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Kallie/Catcher's Mom... I tried that at lunchtime with kodie because he is having the same problem... and it worked beautifully.







Thank u!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Apr 12 2005, 01:56 PM
> *Kallie/Catcher's Mom... I tried that at lunchtime with kodie because he is having the same problem... and it worked beautifully.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Gosh, I'm so glad!!!







And it's funny but I actually like the look even if it wasn't a necessity.


----------

